# Rv driving help



## phil-hazel (Apr 3, 2009)

At the risk of sounding like a big girls blouse, how hard is it to drive a 30 some foot Rv around Europe. 

I have a friend who's traveled around europe in a motorhome, said it would be almost impossible as the kind of approach roads around camp sites are so small. I just don't know if he's right or a sissy where a big rig is concerned. 

What kind of practical problems do drivers of Rvs face,? Is it easy to find sites to take em? 
Our plan is to live in one for a couple of years and I don't fancy some euro box, a man needs room! right. 

Any advice?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Phil-Hazel

Have you read "How Katie Pulled Boris"? Written by forum member SuperK, it's a tale of driving an RV (towing a car) through France and Spain.

Available from Outdoor Bits as an ebook only - >> HERE <<

Gerald

_Edit: Sorry - WELCOME TO THE FORUM  _


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have done France and Spain in a RV with no proplems.

A few Aires were too small and campsites with lots of shade with overhanging trees were a pain, but if you stop and look before entering you will soon get the hang of it. if you use a tom tom and the road looks unsuitable don't turn into it.

My worst experience was they had to take down hanging baskets in a French village to let me through, they only shook their fists they didn't kill me

Loddy


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*rv*

hi we have done austria belgium france germany in 34ft winnie and only twice been told no room for this size but have always managed fine. roads are not a problem as long as you use common sense and stick to main roads. happy motoring. kev 
p.s also spain


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum..

Calling a large amount of the members motorhomes
"euro box's" might not be the best way to make friends and influence
people..

just a thought....


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

No point in me replying as I only have experience of a 29 foot "Euro Box"


Seriously though if you pick your sites carefully you will have no problems. iF you want to use Aires you will have to look for the ones that can take big vans and again you should be ok.


It is the 3.5 Ton weight limits that will cause you some problems as you can not get into some of the smaller villages you have to use the bypass.

Richard...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

phil-hazel said:


> At the risk of sounding like a big girls blouse, how hard is it to drive a 30 some foot Rv around Europe.
> 
> I have a friend who's traveled around europe in a motorhome, said it would be almost impossible as the kind of approach roads around camp sites are so small. I just don't know if he's right or a sissy where a big rig is concerned.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil n Hazel.
We used many RVs up to 39ft. mostly in France and occasionally Spain. Never found any real problems as we always towed a car. As a previous poster says take a look round the site before taking the rig in and you will be fine.

I personally like the challenge of piloting 39ft plus car around French villages. Only got stuck a couple of times but enjoy relating those times now.

OK the odd 'air' will be difficult but most will have a grassy bit you can back over and a 30ft Winny has an enormous hangover.

I also didn't want a Euro Shed but needs must.......!!!
Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

My motorhome was 9 tonne but the height was always the problem at 3.7 meters. Fuel station canopies are normally 3.5 but don't believe what you read in France

Loddy


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

loddy said:


> My motorhome was 9 tonne but the height was always the problem at 3.7 meters. Fuel station canopies are normally 3.5 but don't believe what you read in France
> 
> Loddy


Would agree. We are 39ft including trailor and the biggest problem we see for the biggies is the sun canopies which are typically 3.4m high. Width is sometimes an issue because access road are usually geared up for Euroboxes.
Most of the RVs we have come accross drive ahead to survey sites which rather takes the impromptu element out and requires some sort of alternative transport.
For my money, if you are a tourer moving on every few days then the RVs are a pain but if you are a stayer for a month or so then they have their benefits.
Patrick


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Driven all around Europe, First year at 42feet no problems, Second year down graded a bit to 39 feet and still no problems, stayed with that for three years then again downgraded to 28 feet still no problems, stayed with those sizes up and down for 20 + years.

What I will suggest is that you check site for large vehicle access to pitches, we stayed on one once at Venice and it was a bit tight between pitches but that is the only time we had a problem.

You need to watch the Alps roads if you go off motorways as some can be a bit tight and if not used to large vehicles a bit daunting, you can get rock overhangs that if unseen will take your top off.

Just watch all round and get used to mirrors, Easy.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

There is some good advice here, most places are accesible with care, but dont go down narrow roads if there is no escape route. They do have buses and coaches in France ! Some sites are vey tight for smaller motorhomes, we had trouble in a Kon-Tiki, so you have to plan ahead whichever size you drive.
Worth mentioning fuel stations, some have vey narrow exits past pay booths!!!!!!!!!!! so you just reverse back out after paying and nobody got upset at being held up.
Up to now we have not been refused entry to any site because of the size we are, they are all happy to take your money, but worth phoning first. 

dangerous 8)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We have in the past booked sites, but don't bother any more, if you can't get on one, theirs always another one just down the road.

We did get refused at one near La Palmyre, he was convinced we would get stuck in the sandy soil, as we were in his drive way I then drove onto a pitch before reversing out and leaving the site,:roll: it was only at another site that I realised that for some reason they thought we were front wheel drive, which in hindsight is probably why the first site refused us.

My advice for what its worth is keep around 30' and get slides, best of both worlds then.

Olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we've done 3 trips in europe, with no problems. the last one was in company with 14 other RVs, the longest about 41'. those 38' and above had minor problems, but managed ok. height is more likely to be a problem, with overhanging branches, and possibly overhead tram wires.

des


----------



## phil-hazel (Apr 3, 2009)

First Huge apologies for calling them euro boxes! please, no disrespect meant. 

Second Big Thanks for all for the information. 

Theirs nothing wrong with euro motor homes, other than the price! 

Something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it! and that is so true when it comes to 2nd hand euro motor homes. 

Rvs do give you huge value for money, I guess because they are not so popular and that's the attraction. 

Also, being a bloke, I fancy the idea of piloting something that could take out a sleepy french village.!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

phil-hazel said:


> I fancy the idea of piloting something that could take out a sleepy french village.!


I do hope you're not thinking of becoming an ambassador for for British motoring tourists in France :lol:

Not sure why you need a huge monolith of an RV in France. With the excellent weather you spend most of the time living outside anyway. :wink:


----------



## phil-hazel (Apr 3, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> phil-hazel said:
> 
> 
> > I fancy the idea of piloting something that could take out a sleepy french village.!
> ...


Hi, Spacerunner, Well the plan is to go full timing and live in it for at least two years. 30 foot would be my ideal size which is only a little bigger than say.... a hobby 750.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

In Spain and now just entered our 2nd month out of the UK fulltiming in our 33 ft Winnebago. 
I'd say everything does need planning more, and we have become guilty of trying where possible of driving to a site in a hire car to look over the next place to stay. Having said that we haven't had any real problems except for the one time we tried to get supermarket fuel in France. This is a real no go but mainly because of the height. We had no problems last year with our coachbuilt Euramobil doing the same.
We love living in this home, but will change back asap to a European home as we like the flexibility, and even this time of year you don't spend as much time in the home as you would in the UK.
The other things to consider are overhang, huge risk of being caught on the steep inclines to some sites, we got caught at Los Jarales at Mijas Costa. LPG is very difficult to get in Spain, you will have to have a converter thing so you can use a bottle and emptying the tanks is more difficult than with a European. Not all the sites have a dump facility and we found a lot of the service stations that used to offer the facility no longer do.


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

As most people have said you just need to be careful and have an up to date satnav we didn't this year in France and had a couple of awkward moments when we had gone the wrong way and had to turn around (Not easy when you ar 34' and towing a car on an 'A' frame) but managed to find wide junctions where we could 'U' turn!

Regards Pat


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Feet - Size Matters*

Our "EuroBox" is a shade under 30 foot with the Low Tow bike rack.

I have had two problems - First with the C&CC who threatened me with deportation as I had not informed them of our "large outfit". 
They said I was not allowed to book on the internet, I should have rang to confirm they had a suitable pitch. Much prancing around, including one Warden who took large paces alongside our motorhome. Only to Announce the conclusion of his scientific tests " I reckon its more than 30 foot this one, that BIG American over there is smaller than this".
"Anyway, you are lucky we have space as otherwise you would have been turned away"
We were led to our pitch, the only one left they claimed we could fit on. To be honest, they made a drama out of nothing. I could have fitted on every single pitch on the site, had they been empty. As it was I could have fitted on any one of the remaining 30 or so pitches. But you know the clubs. All facing the right way, salute and surrender.

The second was a couple of weeks ago. Could not get on the Aire at Périgueux thanks to a lot of inconsiderate French Motorists who blocked it with cars.

Other than that, I think width is your Foe and Turn on a Sixpence Steering your Friend with an RV.

TM


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Phil,

The first thing when getting your RV is the width it is on the road. It took me a while with the A class Winnie to realise I had to drive by looking in the rear view mirrors. This way you can see your position with respect to the kerb and white lines. I found that I was something like 3 or 4 feet away from the kerb before deciding on this routine!

We always plan ahead because we tend to only go away for long weekends. Yes you will get refused, but there is always somewhere else to go.

The only problem I had was when I made a bad decision on route and laughed as I turned down a road that was only just wide enough for my 30ft RV and 20 odd foot of trailer and car. Claire looked horrified and even more so when we came face to face with one of those huuuuge tractors also pulling a huuuuge trailer!

I got out of the RV went to the tractor driver and said, 'I bet you can reverse that better than I can reverse this' fortunately he could. I was however amazed at the people behind me who kept sounding their horns even though they could see there was a hold up! Amazing the ignorance of some folk.

Apart from that it has been fun. Just do a few local trips to locations you have already been to or know and within a couple of trips you will find it as easy as driving a van.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so when i eventually buy a 26ft winnebago sightseer it will be a breeze then ??????


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Breeze*



peaky said:


> so when i eventually buy a 26ft winnebago sightseer it will be a breeze then ??????


Not Quite!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

awwwwww one an dream cant one ???


----------



## oldarapaho (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello, I also have a 'Euro Shed'. But it is quite larger then the average shed. Its only 32 foot long and 44 foot long when towing our car behind.

We have had a few problems in austria and the alps, with aires being too small aswell as campsites. But if you get into the rythem of parking up and getting out the vehicle and looking at the site then you will be fine.

Allways phone up the campsites prior to arriving as well.

Happy Touring!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Phil & Hazel,

We returned to the UK in Aug last year with a 39ft RV which using an A frame we tow a Jeep Liberty ( UK 2008 Jeep Cherokee) after a few months to sort out family matters we intend to visit Spain. 

To keep my blood pressure down and stop my hair getting any greyer we invested in both the UK & Europe versions of the Big Pitch Guide

Now French aires have been mentioned and fellow MHF member Olley together with another RV owner have produced a Google map of BOTH RV friendly aires as well as LPG stations which is a great help.

The benefit of ANY map location given as a Google map is that you can zoom in change it to satellite view and view the aire and its access 

I have also added POI bridge heights,weights and road widths to my Tom Tom.

Mick


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

MicknPat said:


> Hi Phil & Hazel,
> 
> We returned to the UK in Aug last year with a 39ft RV which using an A frame we tow a Jeep Liberty ( UK 2008 Jeep Cherokee) after a few months to sort out family matters we intend to visit Spain.
> 
> ...


Can you give us a link to Olley's map?


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

We've spent almost eight months in our 33' Four Winds Hurricane this year, including an unbroken stretch of almost six months in France and Italy. 

It's our first motorhome, bought at the end of August last year. At 2.5m wide (almost 3m mirror to mirror) learning to drive it was the steepest of learning curves, but it soon becomes second nature.

The ACSI book is invaluable. We routinely look for ACSI campsites that in the key to their facilities claim 'Suitable for caravans >8m' and ring around a shortlist of these to make sure of easy access and pitch size. We never failed to find a suitable site in a region we fancied. Aires are another matter, but usually because we didn't get there early enough in the day and spaces were taken.

Our biggest challenge is finding suitable petrol/LPG stations which, usually, are designed for cars instead of trucks. It's always possible to reverse out, the way you came in, but it's a pain in the ar*e unhitching the toad, if this becomes necessary. LPG is available at almost every other fuelling point in France and Italy, but, I understand, they're thin on the ground in Spain.

Don't worry about emptying grey and black tanks. Almost every French town has a *hit stop, as do many of the rest stops on autoroutes. I bought a macerator capable of pumping liquified sewage for 30m. It's still in it's box, unused.

As has been said by others, buy an RV with slides for a walk around bed and the extra space. I don't see the point of an RV without.

Sorry to go on, but I'm an RV enthusiast and happy to share my limited experience. PM me if there's anything specific you think I can help with.

mango


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For a few years I drove a bus around Europe which was an absolute joy. Steering was lighter, mirrors better, brakes can be an interesting feature where on occasions European hills are more 'interesting' than British hills. The only limitations tended to be the 3.5 ton restriction on some roads but the large Camions are catered for, so no real problem there. Even parking, with a bit of imagination on your behalf becomes readily available.
I would love to go back to a larger vehicle but at home I could not park it and the extra cost of fuel may inhibit my pleasure.
Go for it and enjoy all!
alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For a few years I drove a bus around Europe which was an absolute joy. Steering was lighter, mirrors better, brakes can be an interesting feature where on occasions European hills are more 'interesting' than British hills. The only limitations tended to be the 3.5 ton restriction on some roads but the large Camions are catered for, so no real problem there. Even parking, with a bit of imagination on your behalf becomes readily available.
I would love to go back to a larger vehicle but at home I could not park it and the extra cost of fuel may inhibit my pleasure.
Go for it and enjoy all!
alan


----------

